# PILATUS PC.6 PORTER



## Ron Handgraaf (Aug 6, 2007)

A beautiful Australian manual of this well known STOL airplane!
Does anyone have a manual for the piston engined predecessor of the Turbo Porter?

Regards

Ron

Pilatus PC.6 Porter


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice Ron, thanks!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks Ron


----------



## mastoras (Aug 7, 2007)

Great manual Ron ,thanks!


----------



## lastwarrior (Aug 7, 2007)

Very nice. Thanks!


----------

